
Calendar Era - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendar_era
======
peter_d_sherman
Look at the list of different calendars on the right hand side of the page...

i.e., Gregorian calendar, Ab urbe condita, Armenian calendar, Assyrian
calendar, Bahá'í calendar, Balinese saka calendar, Bengali calendar, Berber
calendar, British Regnal year, Buddhist calendar, Burmese calendar, Byzantine
calendar, Chinese calendar, Coptic calendar, Discordian calendar, Ethiopian
calendar, Hebrew calendar, Hindu calendars (Vikram Samvat, Shaka Samvat, Kali
Yuga), Holocene calendar, etc., etc.

I didn't know (prior to reading the article) there were so many calendars!

Even includes Unix time, at the end!

Opinion: Needs Star Trek's Stardate!

